# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Γυναικείο Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding / Fitness > Αφιερώματα Ξένων Αθλητριών >  Negrita Jayde

## goldenera

H Negrita Jayde υπήρξε αθλήτρια η οποία αγωνίστηκε στα τέλη της δεκαετίας του 80. Γεννήθηκε το 1958 στον Καναδά, και παρόλο που η καριέρα της δεν είχε μεγάλη διάρκεια (1986 εώς 1990), κατάφερε να αφήσει το στίγμα της στο χώρο τόσο ως αθλήτρια όσο και ως αρθογράφος σε περιοδικά, ασχολούμενη ως γυμνάστρια (personal training), και γράφοντας βιβλία σχετικά με το fitnees και τα οφέλη του για τον άνθρωπο. Στην προσωπική της ζωή, διατηρούσε δεσμό με τον πολύ γνωστό ηθοποιό/χορευτή Gregory Hines ο οποίος 'έφυγε' νωρίς από τη ζωή (το 2003 σε ηλικία 57 ετών). Έξι χρόνια αργότερα και σε ηλικία 51 ετών η μοίρα θέλησε να 'φύγει' και η ίδια από τη ζωή χτυπημένη από την επάρατο νόσο. Η καριέρα της:

1986

Canadian Championships - CBBF, HeavyWeight, 2nd

1988

Canadian Championships - CBBF, HeavyWeight, 1st
Canadian Championships - CBBF, Overall Winner
North American Championships - IFBB, HeavyWeight, 3rd

1990

Ms International - IFBB, 5th
Olympia - IFBB, 18th

Ο δικός μας Γιάννης Διακογιάννης έχει γνωρίσει τη Negrita όταν ταξίδεψε και διέμεινε για 1,5 μήνα στον Καναδά σε μια προσπάθεια να προωθήσει την καριέρα του, και ίσως να έχει να μοιραστεί κάποια ιστορία ή να μας πει τις εντυπώσεις του για την αδικοχαμένη Jayde.

----------


## grtech

Μπράβο Γιάννη, ωραίο αφιέρωμα. Είναι ακριβός όπως τα γράφεις, πολλή αξιόλογη και διάσημη αθλήτρια, που έγινε πιο γνωστή στο ευρύ κοινό μέσω των συχνών προβολών της στην μικρή οθόνη ''είχε παντρευτεί τον Gregory Hines ηθοποιό του hollywood'' αλλά και μέσω των βιβλίων της και κάποιων τηλεοπτικών εκπομπών.

Θα ηταν πράγματι ενδιαφέρουσα μια ''πλούσια'' περιγραφή απο τον Γιάννη Διακογιάννη και τις εντυπώσεις που αποκόμισε γνωρίζοντάς την.







Arlond Swhargenegger, Sylvester Stallone, Negrita Jayde, Franco Columbu.

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

Ενα μεγαλο ΕΥΓΕ φιλε Γιαννη ,για τη πρωτοβουλια σου.Η Νεγκριτα, εχει κανει σπουδες πανω στη διατροφολογια ,αν και ,δεν γνωριζω με ακριβεια ,τι πτυχιο διαθετει.Παντως το γεγονος οτι εγραφε επισημα αρθρα στις εκδοσεις Weider ,δειχνει οτι εχει σπουδασει στο αντικειμενο αυτο.Σε καθε αλλη περιπτωση ενος αθλητη που δεν εχει σπουδασει,οταν δινει οδηγιες διατροφολογικες σε αρθρα,τις δινει υπο τυπου συνεντευξης,ουτως ωστε να υπαρχει πληρης νομιμοτητα για το περιοδικο.
Σε συζητησεις που ειχα μαζι της ,υποστηριξε οτι ειναι ολεθριο λαθος ,το να γραμμωσεις χωρις να καταναλωνεις λιπαρα.Εστω και λιγα.Και επειδη πρεπει συγχρονως, αυτα τα λιπαρα να ειναι και πληρη- απο πλευρας ποικιλιας-ο ευκολοτερος τροπος ληψης τους,ειναι η καταναλωση ολοκληρου αυγου,ακομα και στη γραμμωση.
Με τη Νεγκριτα,μιλησα συνολικα,αν αθροισω ολες μας τις συναντησεις,3-4 ωρες,το πολυ.Ομως,ελεγε τοσο ουσιαστικα πραγματα ,που οπωσδηποτε τα θυμασαι.Μερικα ειναι κοινωνικου τυπου πληροφοριες,για διαφορα ζητηματα του χωρου μας ,και δεν ειναι ευκολο να τα αναφερω ,αμεσα.
Δεν μασαει τα λογια της,ενω συγχρονως ειναι και πραγματικη Κυρια.
Με εμπιστευθηκε αυτοματως,και με βοηθησε καταλυτικα,χωρις κανενος ειδους συμφερον.Δεν εχω τη δυνατοτητα να ταξιδευω,αλλα αν καποτε αυτο αλλαξει ,και ξαναβρεθω  στον Καναδα,η πρωτη μου δουλεια θα ειναι ενα λουλουδακι......
Και κατι ακομα .Προπονηση εκανε με κατι τεραστιες μπλουζες, και απο πανω φορουσε ενα επισης τεραστιο καρω πουκαμισο ,σαν αυτα που συνθιζουν να φορουν Αμερικανοι αγροτες, εργατες κλπ.Αυτα το παπιονακια στο λαιμο,το κορμι ημιγυμνο , και τα υπολοιπα που βλεπουμε στα περιοδικα,ειναι μονο για τα περιοδικα.

----------


## goldenera

Κύριε Γιάννη βρεθήκατε και σε προπόνηση μαζί της? :02. Shock:  Πώς ήταν?

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

Γυμναζοταν παρα πολυ σκληρα ,επιστημονικα και με αυτοσυγκεντρωση.Ειχε και ενα περσοναλ τρεινερ,ο οποιος δεν τη βοηθουσε απλως, αλλα της εδινε οδηγιες για καθε βημα της.Στην αρχη ο περσοναλ δεν μου εκανε καλη εντυπωση ,διοτι ηταν παχυς ,αγνωστος, και με πολλα στοιχεια στην εμφανιση του εξτερμιστικου -χουλιγκανικου τυπου,και επισης δεν φαινοταν αν ο ιδιος ειχε κανει ποτε γυμναστικη ,διοτι ηταν 2 μετρα ψηλος και παχυς,και ετσι δεν μπορουσα να διακρινω τιποτε.Σκεφτηκα απο μεσα μου :Ειναι δυνατον αυτος ο τυπος να γυμναζει τη Νεγκριτα ,και αυτη να πειθαρχει σε καθε του νευμα;Ομως αυτος ο ανθρωπος απεδειχθει απιστευτος προπονητης, διοτι χωρις να με ξερει με βοηθησε καποτε ,σε μια ασκηση,χωρις εγω να του εχω ζητησει κατι,σε ενα πολυ λεπτεπιλεπτο και πολυπλοκο χειρισμο,ενω δεν ηξερε ουτε καν οτι αυτο το πραγμα επιθυμουσα ως βοηθεια.Αρα και το χειρισμο γνωριζε αψογα, και με ειχε ψυχολογησει τελεια ,αφου υπεθεσε ευστοχα τι εγω ηθελα,και ολα αυτα χωρις να εχω πει μαζι του ουτε εστω μια καλημερα.

----------


## Nastya

:03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  απιστευτο σωμα

----------


## Polyneikos

Αυτες τις φωτογραφίες τις ειχε δωσει η Nigrita στον Γιάννη Διακογιάννη, νομίζω ότι μονο και από το γεγονός ότι ειναι πρωτότυπες,εχουν την δικια τους αξία.
Ευχαριστούμε τον Γιάννη (για αλλη μια φορα ) που μας διαθέτει το πλούσιο και σπάνιο υλικο του...  :03. Clap:

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

Εγω σε ευχαριστω Κωστα.Η δημοσιευση τους, καθυστερησε..... 22 χρονια,αφου το περιοδικο με το οποιο με το οποιο συνεργαζομουν, εκλεισε, πριν προλαβω να τις δημοσιευσω. Εχω καποιες ευαισθησιες, ισως ασυνηθιστες,ισως παλαιομοδιτικες, που μοιαζουν με αυτες που εχει εκδηλωσει τελευταια και ο Χρηστος1961.Ισως να ειμαι υπερβολικος,που μετα απο τοσα χρονια ,αισθανομουν οτι εχω ακομα καποια εκκρεμοτητα προς τη Νεγκριτα.Εγω ομως ετσι ειμαι φτιαγμενος,και αφου εσυ μου ικανοποιεις αυτη την επιθυμια μου ,σου οφειλω μια καλη κουβεντα.

----------


## goldenera

Πολύ ωραίες οι φωτό Κε Γιάννη, όπως και τα μαθήματα ήθους που εισπράτουμε από σας!

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

Για τα μαθηματα που αναφερεις,δεν ειναι δικα μου.Τα εχω παραλαβει και εγω απο αλλον.Συγκεκριμενα,ειχα λεπτομερεις αναλυσεις απο τον Πατερα μου....
Φυσικα περιπου τα ιδια γινονται, και με τους ολους τους γονεις και τους απογονους τους, σε ολο τον κοσμο
Σε ευχαριστω ,παντως ,φιλε Γιαννη για τα καλα σου λογια.
Οσο για τη Νεγκριτα ,ειχε σκοπο να ελθει Ελλαδα καποια στιγμη για σεμιναριο,αλλα δεν πραγματοποιηθηκε τελικα.Μαλιστα μαθαινε και Ελληνικα για αυτο το σκοπο,οπως εκανε και για οσες αλλες χωρες σκοπευε να επισκευθει.

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## goldenera



----------


## Polyneikos

Aυτη η συνέντευξη ειναι απο την πρώτη ελληνική εκδοση του MuslcleMag,το 1988, απο τις εκδόσεις Αθλητή του Ζαπατίνα.
Οσοι αφιερωσουν λίγο χρόνο να διαβασουν την συνεντευξη της Negrita, θα καταλαβουν ότι ειναι όντως ξεχωριστή προσωπικότητα..
Ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστώ στον Γιαννη Διακογιάννη που με το προσωπικο του υλικό, το υλικο του φόρουμ εχει γίνει ανεκτίμητο.
Του αφιερωνω αυτη την δημοσίευση που ξερω ότι εχει ιδιαιτερη αξία για εκεινον.

----------


## giannis64

πραγματι. φοβερο υλικο κωστα... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

Κωστα εχεις δικιο .Πραγματι οταν διαβαζω κατι για τη Νεγκριτα χαιρομαι ιδιαιτερα.Αυτα που αναφερει στο κειμενο για τα αμινοξεα,μου τα ειχε πει και προσωπικα,και μαλιστα με τις ιδιες εκφρασεις,οτι δηλαδη την εκαναν σκληρη σαν το τραπεζι.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ακόμη και απο την συνέντευξη μπορεις να καταλαβεις το πνευματικό της επίπεδο και τον τρόπο σκέψης της , γιατι το αθλητικό επίπεδό της φαίνετε με το ματι , ήταν πολυ αξιόλογη αθλήτρια και για τα σημερινα δεδομένα , αλλα δείχνει  σκεπτόμενο και συγκροτημένο άτομο και έχεις δίκιο σε όσα λές Γιάννη  :03. Thumb up:

----------

